# Top 3 Book Series?



## Atenza Coltheart (Apr 19, 2010)

Title is self-explanatory.

I don't know how to order them but, here they are: The Night Angel Trilogy by Brent Weeks, Crank (And the other books) by Ellen Hopkins, and Wicked Ties, Decadent, and Delicious by Shayla Black.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Haven't read 'em all, but I own (some of) them:
Lord of the Rings
Bourne Identity
Godfather
Dark Tower


----------



## SanArutha (Apr 26, 2010)

The Lord Of The Rings 
The Riftwar Series
A Song Of Ice And Fire


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

LOTR, Harry Potter, and Inheiritance. I know, I like Christopher Paolini, burn me alive. I do not like thrillers. I do not identify at all with the protagonists (frequently SP's who pull a lot of shit that I would consider just plain douchebaggy.)


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Gore Vidal's Empire series
The Hornblower books.
Gormenghast.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Atenza Coltheart said:


> Title is self-explanatory.
> 
> Crank (And the other books) by Ellen Hopkins


I love those books,and her writing style is great.

I don't really read series,but I do read anything by Milan Kundera,it's an addiction.

Going back some years I really love the Hatchet series.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

foundation trilogy 
Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy
the Lord of the rings


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

SanArutha said:


> A Song Of Ice And Fire


Win. Pure fucking win.

A Song of Ice and Fire
Wheel of Time
The Enderverse


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Robin Jarvis books - he's done a few series
Harry Potter
Troy (David Gemmell)


----------



## crazypenguin26 (May 1, 2010)

Atenza Coltheart said:


> The Night Angel Trilogy by Brent Weeks


I loved that series 


I'm gonna have to say the best three are The Women Of The Otherworld by Kelley Armstrong, Harry Potter, and The MYTH series by Robert Asprin.


----------



## Raindrops (May 2, 2010)

Harry Potter
Narnia
Noughts and Crosses <3 This should really be made into films.

:happy:

Tried reading LotR many times, it should be my cup of tea, but I can't relate to the characters, any book that doesn't do that for me fails to maintain my interest.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Philip Pullman's "His Dark Material's" Series. Beautifully written, thought provoking steampunk, with some fascinating philosophical and theological insight.

Iain M Banks "Culture" series. Amazing Space Opera. Cool ideas, sex, violence, sarcasm, and a decided left wing bias.

Kim Stanley Robinson's "Mars Trilogy". Deep, difficult, deatailed, and amazing. They reward the effort.


----------



## insanity48amylee (May 6, 2010)

Twilight
Vampire Academy
Blue Bloods


----------



## Dark Noble (Apr 17, 2010)

At the moment:

The darkest powers series
Vampire Academy
Hunger Games/Gracling series (Couldn't pick just one)


----------



## Llanis (Apr 14, 2010)

*book series*

Wheel of Time - Great character, and world developement
Agatha Christie - Poirot books- Love well written mysteries
Timothy Zahn's Star Wars books- Original character, and good writing in a pre-existing environment.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Mildred D. Taylor's Logan book series
God Don't Like Ugly Series.
Harry Potter Series.


----------

